# should i change formula???



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey girlies ...


Max and Daisy are almost 3 weeks old and im strugglng with Max at the mo. 


He feeds well but is the grumbliest and grouchiest baby i know. We thought it was colic as he would really kick off about  7pm and go till he cried himself to sleep about 10 or 11 ishpm ... 


Then last night he was fast alseep about 8 so we put him to bed leaving his sister downstairs ...


now im thinking its not colic but the formula hes on ( Aptamil ) Should i change his formula?


any ideas girlies ??


thanks, daisy xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi daisy may, i wouldn't have thought it was the formula, it does sound more like colic, even though he wasn't grouchy last night, it might be worth trying some infacol or some colief drops which can both be bought over the counter to see if they work, changing his formula may upset his stomache and you won't know if its colic or the change of feed then, if that makes sense, 

Congratulations on being a mummy though!

Let me know how you get on and if  it doesn't work i'll see if i can think of anything else

Nic


----------

